# Anyone know a good book about starting and running a photography business?



## bdavis (Oct 19, 2009)

Is there anyone out there who has read a good book about starting and running a photography business. I'm hoping to find a book that encompasses everything I would want to know from marketing, pricing, legal, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 19, 2009)

While there are certainly some photography specific things about running a photo business...many of the actual 'business' things are no different than running any other small company.  So go ahead and broaden your search.


----------



## Ryvax (Oct 19, 2009)

Best business practices for photographers, 2nd edition by John Harrington(i think). Really good book.


----------



## KmH (Oct 19, 2009)

You can't rely on a single source. I have an entire 5 shelf bookcase of business/marketing/sales books.

Don't forget to learn how to sell.

_*Professional Business Practices in Photography*_ , by the ASMP (American Society of Media Photographers) www.asmp.org. There is a bunch of good info on the web site.

John Harringtons book is also good. A thoughtful look at his web site is good too. www.johnharrington.com.

Since you're mainly interested in doing retail photography (portraiture) the most effective marketing is word-of-mouth by your clients.

A search on Amazon.com using the key words "Photography Business" returns 4 pages of related books.


----------



## bdavis (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I picked up the Best Business Practices for Photographers vol. 2 book.


----------

